# Starting Problems



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a 2011 LT automatic with a tubo with 40,000 miles. 5 days ago after the car had been sitting at work for 11 hours the car would not start. The light were bright but the starter would only click and not turn the engine over. I got a jump from one of those portable battery pack jump systems. Then the other morning at 5:30 am after the car had been sitting for about 10 hours the same thing happened. Lights were bright but starter would just click. Dash lights were bright so I know the battery was good. I tried to jump it off but it still would not start with the jumper cable connected to a 2012 Hundyai. Then I waited about 3 minutes got in and it barely started. Any body have any ideas? I am thinking maybe corrosion on the battery post that is not visible or a bad place on the armture of the starter motor or the silenoid is going bad. The dealer checked the battery under a load test and said it was fine! I am leaving car at dealer today and getting a rental and see if they can figure out what is wrong. I live two miles from the ocean and I am wondering if the salt air may have something to do with it. Also, both key fobs have gone bad and I am waiting on replacements....weird....Dan


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

You might turn on the DIC menu that displays battery voltage and leave that on all the time as you work through this problem. It pretty much has to be the battery, battery connectiions, or charging system. Monitoring the system voltage as you drive might give you some clues. It should be 13.9 to 14.6 when the motor is running. If it's not getting up there maybe it's the charging system.

I think you're on the right track letting the dealer look at it.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

it takes alot more to start a cold car then it does to make the lights turn on. could be a bad battery


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> it takes alot more to start a cold car then it does to make the lights turn on. could be a bad battery


LOL. You would not believe how many people come in with a no start and need a battery but don't understand why because all the lights still worked when they turned the key.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I have a 2011 LT automatic with a tubo with 40,000 miles. 5 days ago after the car had been sitting at work for 11 hours the car would not start. The light were bright but the starter would only click and not turn the engine over. I got a jump from one of those portable battery pack jump systems. Then the other morning at 5:30 am after the car had been sitting for about 10 hours the same thing happened. Lights were bright but starter would just click. Dash lights were bright so I know the battery was good. I tried to jump it off but it still would not start with the jumper cable connected to a 2012 Hundyai. Then I waited about 3 minutes got in and it barely started. Any body have any ideas? I am thinking maybe corrosion on the battery post that is not visible or a bad place on the armture of the starter motor or the silenoid is going bad. The dealer checked the battery under a load test and said it was fine! I am leaving car at dealer today and getting a rental and see if they can figure out what is wrong. I live two miles from the ocean and I am wondering if the salt air may have something to do with it. Also, both key fobs have gone bad and I am waiting on replacements....weird....Dan




Dan,
I understand that this can be frustrating to deal with. I am glad that you have taken your vehicle into your dealer. They are in the best position to properly diagnose your vehicle for you. I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Lemoncruze (Apr 25, 2012)

I bought a brand new 2012 Chevy cruze with only 30 miles on it in November 2011. My car was fine for about a month in a half until it began having issues with not starting!!!!! Currently my car is at the dealership for the SIXTH time in a MONTH!!! The technicians are completely baffled by it since it shows no codes to fix the problem. The first time it happened it was January 7th around 6am when I was ready to leave for work. I would turn the key over and all it would do was make a clicking sound like the battery was dead.. But all of the lights on the dash lit up, the radio worked, windshield wipers, just the car didn't start! I called roadside assistance and got it towed to the dealer, once there the technician came over and asked me why it was towed here. I asked what do you mean why did I get it towed, it's not starting! He then informed me it started right up for him. 

They kept my car at the dealer for about 5 days and they informed me that they couldn't keep the car there since it wasnt showing that there was anything wrong and it was starting up every time they went to start it. But I knew once I got it back it wouldn't start. Then what do you know, the next morning getting ready to leave for work, i turn the key over and click.. NO START!!! I called the roadside assistance again and the tow truck came to take my car back to the dealership. Even the tow truck guy told me that it is crazy how a brand new vehicle with 2000 miles on it is having this problem! 


Between March 27th and April 22nd, my car has been at the dealership 5 times for not starting! I can't begin to tell you how upset, irritated, and stressed I am about this. I just turned 23 and shouldn't be stressing about a new car NOT STARTING everyday!!! I don't know what to do and obviously the dealership has no answers for me either.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Lemoncruze said:


> I bought a brand new 2012 Chevy cruze with only 30 miles on it in November 2011. My car was fine for about a month in a half until it began having issues with not starting!!!!! Currently my car is at the dealership for the SIXTH time in a MONTH!!! The technicians are completely baffled by it since it shows no codes to fix the problem. The first time it happened it was January 7th around 6am when I was ready to leave for work. I would turn the key over and all it would do was make a clicking sound like the battery was dead.. But all of the lights on the dash lit up, the radio worked, windshield wipers, just the car didn't start! I called roadside assistance and got it towed to the dealer, once there the technician came over and asked me why it was towed here. I asked what do you mean why did I get it towed, it's not starting! He then informed me it started right up for him.
> 
> They kept my car at the dealer for about 5 days and they informed me that they couldn't keep the car there since it wasnt showing that there was anything wrong and it was starting up every time they went to start it. But I knew once I got it back it wouldn't start. Then what do you know, the next morning getting ready to leave for work, i turn the key over and click.. NO START!!! I called the roadside assistance again and the tow truck came to take my car back to the dealership. Even the tow truck guy told me that it is crazy how a brand new vehicle with 2000 miles on it is having this problem!
> 
> ...


Lemon law, 4 times for the same problem. You qualify. Sucks, because it appears you did get a bad one. Really nobody has this problem that I have come across!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Lemoncruze said:


> I bought a brand new 2012 Chevy cruze with only 30 miles on it in November 2011. My car was fine for about a month in a half until it began having issues with not starting!!!!! Currently my car is at the dealership for the SIXTH time in a MONTH!!! The technicians are completely baffled by it since it shows no codes to fix the problem. The first time it happened it was January 7th around 6am when I was ready to leave for work. I would turn the key over and all it would do was make a clicking sound like the battery was dead.. But all of the lights on the dash lit up, the radio worked, windshield wipers, just the car didn't start! I called roadside assistance and got it towed to the dealer, once there the technician came over and asked me why it was towed here. I asked what do you mean why did I get it towed, it's not starting! He then informed me it started right up for him.
> 
> They kept my car at the dealer for about 5 days and they informed me that they couldn't keep the car there since it wasnt showing that there was anything wrong and it was starting up every time they went to start it. But I knew once I got it back it wouldn't start. Then what do you know, the next morning getting ready to leave for work, i turn the key over and click.. NO START!!! I called the roadside assistance again and the tow truck came to take my car back to the dealership. Even the tow truck guy told me that it is crazy how a brand new vehicle with 2000 miles on it is having this problem!
> 
> ...




Lemoncruze,
I understand that this can be very frustrating to deal with. I would like to apologize for the inconveniences that this issue has caused you. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of the dealership that you are working with? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this issue.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Cody Salter (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello,

I am having the same problem it seems, happened 5 times today had it boosted 3 times but shop was closed and vehicle is used for work. Voltage seems normal when driving, left it running all night for 3 hours total - including driving, and had it do the same thing after only being off for 10 minutes max. Kinda frustrating will be taking it to the dealer tomorrow but just want to know if anyone could shed some light into this?

Thanks,

Cody Salter


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cody Salter said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am having the same problem it seems, happened 5 times today had it boosted 3 times but shop was closed and vehicle is used for work. Voltage seems normal when driving, left it running all night for 3 hours total - including driving, and had it do the same thing after only being off for 10 minutes max. Kinda frustrating will be taking it to the dealer tomorrow but just want to know if anyone could shed some light into this?
> 
> ...


Cody Salter,
I understand your concern with this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Luvhandle00 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a 2011 Chevy cruze and my car in the last week has started doing the same thing. I had battery, starter and alternator tested and all good. I'm very annoyed and feel as though I should just trade in for a complete different car.


----------



## johnfennah (Oct 25, 2012)

I am having similar problems wit my 2012 2.0 lt cruze. Noticed within 100mls of new. Every time i go back to the dealer the car behaves perfectly. They did however give me something to think about - If i open the car and do not start the engine within a couple of mins. the immobiliser will set itself and the engine will not turn over. They suggested removing the key and pressing the unlock/disarm button again. So far every time the car refuses to turn over this works. I am still not sure if there is a fault / problem or if the is just a quirk with the immobiliser.


----------



## garymitchell (Mar 1, 2013)

This is BS!!! Same thing . Had to jump 2011 Cruze LT 5 different times. If the car sits for a day or two. Forget it. It won't start . Dealer says battery tests okay. I will NEVER buy a GM product again. And this website offers no help at all. I'd like to be on time for work just once without bothering my neighber for a jump start.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone else wondering why everyone with this problem (except the original post) seems to be one-time poster?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

To all those experiencing this issue, please PM with your VIN#, name, situation, dealership, contact information, VIN#, and mileage. I apologize for the frustration this has caused. 

Matt,

GM Customer Assistance (Assisting Stacy)


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

GM has a long history of crap oem batteries with me. I had a 2005 Colorado, only a few thousand miles on the truck and <1 year old. Battery completely failed with no warning. They replaced it under warranty without any issues.

2008 Express van, same thing, <1 year old failed without warning. Again replaced under warranty.

Many guys at work with new GM's have their batteries fail with <1 year on them.

Just because your lights are bright doesn't mean the battery is good. A strong surface charge means nothing.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

socalcruze said:


> Anyone else wondering why everyone with this problem (except the original post) seems to be one-time poster?


they had me untill i read" And this website offers no help at all" then i knew this was a bs post.


----------



## Slow Motion (Nov 8, 2011)

The same exact thing happened to me. I have a 2011 lt auto with about 18k on it and my car wouldn't start after and long cold night this happened twice and I finally took it in And gave me a new battery for having a bad fuel cell.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad to hear that everything was resolved, Slow Motion! Take care!
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ltznorth (Mar 7, 2013)

*Electrical???*

We own a Chevy Cruze 2012...bought it used with about 17,ooo miles on ....I went in to see my Mom, came outand proceeded to start the car ..nothing..no click.. nothing. Finally called our local dealership and they tried a few things to no avail. They towed it back to the service bay and came up with nothing! The car then started for them. Now we are left wondering what to do and where do we go from here? Before having it towed it happened twice but we were eventually able to start it. Where else can we turn? We didn't get a CarFax with the car...can our dealership get one without having to pay for it? They said it is NOT the battery or connections to the battery. Help!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ltznorth said:


> We own a Chevy Cruze 2012...bought it used with about 17,ooo miles on ....I went in to see my Mom, came outand proceeded to start the car ..nothing..no click.. nothing. Finally called our local dealership and they tried a few things to no avail. They towed it back to the service bay and came up with nothing! The car then started for them. Now we are left wondering what to do and where do we go from here? Before having it towed it happened twice but we were eventually able to start it. Where else can we turn? We didn't get a CarFax with the car...can our dealership get one without having to pay for it? They said it is NOT the battery or connections to the battery. Help!!




ltznorth,
I am sorry to hear about the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ltznorth (Mar 7, 2013)

My name is Linda. Since writing, we are once again having issues with the radio going off and on(not long enough for me to bring it to our dealership) We DO love this car and hope we can fix these issues. Our dealer is Kissel Chevrolet Inc., US 41 L'anse. phone # 906-524-7870. Thank you.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Mods might want to clear this post......too much public info.

Rob


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Linda, we recommend you contact Stacy (or her crew) by Private Message. You can click on their name which will bring you to their profile with the option to PM them.

Good call Rob.


----------



## ltznorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oops....sorry....thankyou!!!


----------



## cplatt10 (Mar 18, 2013)

I am having this issue as well. I have 38,000 miles on my 2011 Cruze LTZ, which I have honestly had nothing but issues with since I got it. First the air line had bubbles so the motor would think the car was overheating, to my transmission likes to stick when changing gears randomly(service shop can't find anything out about this), and my driver heated seat doesn't work. It comes on for a minute then shuts off. Now the car after sitting for 11 hours or so doesn't want to start, when it finally does start the battery reads correctly 14.6 volts which it has read that ever since I have gotten the vehicle. This issue started about a month ago and has continued since. This car is an epic pile that I paid 26k for brand new.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cplatt10 said:


> I am having this issue as well. I have 38,000 miles on my 2011 Cruze LTZ, which I have honestly had nothing but issues with since I got it. First the air line had bubbles so the motor would think the car was overheating, to my transmission likes to stick when changing gears randomly(service shop can't find anything out about this), and my driver heated seat doesn't work. It comes on for a minute then shuts off. Now the car after sitting for 11 hours or so doesn't want to start, when it finally does start the battery reads correctly 14.6 volts which it has read that ever since I have gotten the vehicle. This issue started about a month ago and has continued since. This car is an epic pile that I paid 26k for brand new.




cplatt10,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cplatt10 (Mar 18, 2013)

Stacy, 

I sent you a PM with all the info.. Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi my name is Dennis. Own a 2012 Cruze with 17000 miles. Same issue. Car just out of blue wont start. Took to dealer. Had it 2 days and said all was well. Car was pulled into my heated garage last night @ 5pm and at 7am next day it doesnt start. Put it on battery charger boost for 2-3mins and it starts. All the lights and bells were working. No codes. Wife's car and she is aggravated. Thank God I was home sick to get her car started so she could go to work. My email is [email protected]. Would really like some help on this. Car dealership is Wetzel Chevrolet in Richmond, IN.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Dennis, I recommend you don't post your personal information online. Only send it through private message to the new Chevrolet Customer Service agents. 


Stacy has moved on to a new adventure. Crystal or Jackie will be able to help. Just click on the Chevy Customer Service name and you'll be taken to their profile. From there you can send a pm.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi my name is Dennis. Own a 2012 Cruze with 17000 miles. Same issue. Car just out of blue wont start. Took to dealer. Had it 2 days and said all was well. Car was pulled into my heated garage last night @ 5pm and at 7am next day it doesnt start. Put it on battery charger boost for 2-3mins and it starts. All the lights and bells were working. No codes. Wife's car and she is aggravated. Thank God I was home sick to get her car started so she could go to work. My email is [email protected]. Would really like some help on this. Car dealership is Wetzel Chevrolet in Richmond, IN.


Hi Dennis, 

I am so sorry to hear about the issues with your wife's 2012 Cruze. I would certainly be happy to help in anyway I can. [FONT=&quot]Can you private message me your full name, address, phone number, Vehicle Identification number, and approximate mileage on your vehicle please? 

Look forward to hearing from you!
Than[/FONT]ks
Crystal L - GM Customer Care


----------



## cplatt10 (Mar 18, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> cplatt10,
> I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


So I replied in a PM with all of this info a month ago and haven't heard anything back.. I feel like it's just typical Chevy customer service, ask you what the problem is and never hear anything back. The dealer is the same way, once they sell you the car they don't give a dam about you after that about servicing it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cplatt10 said:


> So I replied in a PM with all of this info a month ago and haven't heard anything back.. I feel like it's just typical Chevy customer service, ask you what the problem is and never hear anything back. The dealer is the same way, once they sell you the car they don't give a dam about you after that about servicing it.


I sincerely apologize for the lack of communication. We have recently gone through a transition on the forums. Stacy is no longer here and has been gone for about a month. My name is Jackie and I (along with Crystal) I have taken over here as the GM Customer Care contacts. I will do everything that I can to help you get your current situation resolved as soon as possible. Please let me know by PM the issue and I will work diligently to help you come to a resolution. Again I apologize for the delay in communication. I am here to help!

Jackie
GM Customer Care

(Guys if you ever need anything please feel free to private message us and either myself or Crystal will do our best to assist you! )


----------



## alexjben (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello,

Does anyone have a resolution to this issue? I have been experiencing what I think is a similar problem for the last few weeks. I have at 2011 Cruze with around 37,000 miles on it. The last few weeks, the car has seemed to struggle to initially turn over. When I tried to start the car on Saturday, the engine clicked and then would not turn over. All of the electronics were working perfectly and the lights came on. I had GM Roadside assistance come out to jump the vehicle and they said that the battery was completely fine and was holding a charge.

When they connected the jump pack, the car turned over immediately. I left the engine running for about 30 minutes to hopefully charge the battery if it was drained. When I got in the car again this morning, the car started but I could hear that it definitely struggled to. Since I noticed the struggle, I'm afraid that it's just a matter of time until it won't start again and it will happen when I absolutely need the car!! 

With perfect timing, the Warranty JUST expired one thousand miles ago, so I don't want to bring it to a dealership to have them charge me money just to take a look at the problem. Does anyone have an idea of what this could be related to or how to fix the issue? Thanks!


----------



## terrybjohnston (May 7, 2011)

I bought my 2011 LT in April of 2011. In May the dealer had to replace the battery. I just replaced it again and this time it cost me $216. I asked the dealer about the battery they put in and was told it is a 6 year battery but is only warranted for 30 months. So this will be the third battery in this vehicle. I won't go back to the dealer for the next one that is for sure.


----------



## robertsonlloyd (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a 2012 Cruze with 70,000 miles that just started having the same / similar issue. Just three days ago, I went to start the car and it just clicked and kept clicking with the key on. I was able to get a jump start, but when I did that, the anti theft light came on and stayed on. I had the battery checked and was told it is good. I watch the battery voltage while I am driving and it stays within the norms. It does not go down so I do not believe the charging system is an issue either. If anyone has any ideas please let me know. I do not have time to take it to the dealer or to pay what it would cost to run a diagnostic and this seems to be a known issue with these cars.


----------



## phillipae (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a 2013 chevy cruz I went to start the car and it just clicked and kept clicking with the key I_'ve attached a picture of the information on the driver display (hope it opens) with the message on the central display CODE 89 which the dealer's tech has no idea of the codes meaning _






thanks!!!!
P.s. I did all of the above


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

phillipae, that's a security code. Either the security subsystem has failed or there's an electrical issue preventing it from operating properly.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

As stated above, what car keys are on your key ring and why did the dealership not know how to fix this? Is the car at home or their dealership?


----------



## phillipae (Nov 18, 2014)

currently its home and going to have to call a wrecker to carry it in
I used both keys to try to start but the same message came up


----------



## phillipae (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks I'll give the techs that info.
strange thought that they would of been on top of this:sad010:


----------



## Jfinest1681 (Mar 8, 2015)

So my 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco with 38,000 began having a labored start this week and tonight it just clicked without starting, lights and radio worked. I had to walk home! I don't really know if a jump will help, and I don't know why his is happening. Help!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jfinest1681 said:


> So my 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco with 38,000 began having a labored start this week and tonight it just clicked without starting, lights and radio worked. I had to walk home! I don't really know if a jump will help, and I don't know why his is happening. Help!


What's the battery voltage display on the dash showing?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Jfinest1681 said:


> So my 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco with 38,000 began having a labored start this week and tonight it just clicked without starting, lights and radio worked. I had to walk home! I don't really know if a jump will help, and I don't know why his is happening. Help!


We are sorry that happened to you here at CT .. we do not know why it is happening to you either . we could only speculate with you at present ..

And considering this is your 1st Post 

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy , I am sure you were on your Journey home , ahh Keep ahh cruzen and Best wishes with your 2012 eco cruzen .......


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jfinest1681 said:


> a labored start this week and tonight it just clicked without starting,


Sounds like a weak battery. Possibly low on charge due to bad charging system. Should be straight forward troubleshooting for anyone who works on cars.


----------



## TheBeard01 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a 2013 Cruze LT and tonight I was going to get something out of my car, so I tried to use te key fob but after the initial light flashing, it clicked. I thought it was weird so I tried to turn it on but when I turned the ignition, all I got was clicking. All of my electronics work fine, but it won't turn over.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A series of rapid clicks is usually a sign of inadequate power. Most commonly a dead battery, but it can also be a loose/poor connection.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> A series of rapid clicks is usually a sign of inadequate power. Most commonly a dead battery, but it can also be a loose/poor connection.


Also going for dead battery being a 2013. Cable may be an issue but I'd go for battery 1st.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

TheBeard01 said:


> I have a 2013 Cruze LT and tonight I was going to get something out of my car, so I tried to use te key fob but after the initial light flashing, it clicked. I thought it was weird so I tried to turn it on but when I turned the ignition, all I got was clicking. All of my electronics work fine, but it won't turn over.


Hello TheBeard01, 

Very sorry for this! We would be happy to look into this further for you, and provide any additional assistance. Feel free to send us a private message and include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Digeeedad (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a "new to us" 2013 Chevy Cruze. It is exhibiting the same symptoms as this thread's posters have indicated.... when trying to start car, only a clicking sound. Has done this 3 times, twice today. Took it to a non-dealer repair shop today, (today being Sunday) as I was able to get it to started. They checked the battery, alternator and starter and said that all appear to be normal. I'm now worried to take it on any long trips and not sure what to do as a next step, especially since, as others have described, the occurrences of non-starting are random. Anybody have a suggestion? We do have a 3 year 100,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty, in addition to the Chevy warranty.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Digeeedad said:


> I have a "new to us" 2013 Chevy Cruze. It is exhibiting the same symptoms as this thread's posters have indicated.... when trying to start car, only a clicking sound. Has done this 3 times, twice today. Took it to a non-dealer repair shop today, (today being Sunday) as I was able to get it to started. They checked the battery, alternator and starter and said that all appear to be normal. I'm now worried to take it on any long trips and not sure what to do as a next step, especially since, as others have described, the occurrences of non-starting are random. Anybody have a suggestion? We do have a 3 year 100,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty, in addition to the Chevy warranty.


Have the negative battery cable replaced as per the extended warranty on the car. This is one of the issues outlined in the warranty repair document and technical service bulletin associated with it.


----------



## Digeeedad (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks! Will take it to dealer and run that past them. As per your explanation, Chevy is aware of this problem? What would I tell them, beyond my car's symptoms?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Digeeedad said:


> Thanks! Will take it to dealer and run that past them. As per your explanation, Chevy is aware of this problem? What would I tell them, beyond my car's symptoms?


Have them reference "special coverage 14311" and tell them what you've tested so far and what its symptoms were.


----------



## Digeeedad (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks again.... will give it a try.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Digeeedad said:


> when trying to start car, only a clicking sound.


Two possibilities: The battery is too weak. Symptoms include having lights go dim when attempting to start. Another possibility is that the starter solenoid is bad. There's no real test for the solenoid - it has to be caught when the problem is happening. The battery can be tested with a load test. Other testers may not find a problem.


----------



## Digeeedad (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info ChevyGuy... Will have that checked out as well.


----------



## Digeeedad (Aug 25, 2015)

Problems as I posted with intermittent starting problems ceased since my last post. Today, my wife was driving the 2013 Cruze LT and in the parking lot of a Target store lost ALL power. NO horn, lights, dome lights, radio etc AND the key wouldnt release from the ignition and gear selector wouldn't move etc. Remembering what you folks had posted about the negative battery cable, I popped the hood and wiggled the cable around. I heard a very distinctive few clicks and power was back on in the car and it started right up. Called our nearest dealer and told the service person the symptoms and mentioned the 14311 Special Coverage Adjustment-Negative Battery Cable Loose. I was told that there would be a $120 diagnostic fee to see if they could recreate the problem! This past weekend, the radio would go off and on while driving. Does this still sound like it's probably the negative battery cable issue? I've read another couple of threads where similar problems were seen and gotta say they are plenty scary... losing power, power steering etc while driving. Thanks for any reply...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Digeeedad said:


> Problems as I posted with intermittent starting problems ceased since my last post. Today, my wife was driving the 2013 Cruze LT and in the parking lot of a Target store lost ALL power. NO horn, lights, dome lights, radio etc AND the key wouldnt release from the ignition and gear selector wouldn't move etc. Remembering what you folks had posted about the negative battery cable, I popped the hood and wiggled the cable around. I heard a very distinctive few clicks and power was back on in the car and it started right up. Called our nearest dealer and told the service person the symptoms and mentioned the 14311 Special Coverage Adjustment-Negative Battery Cable Loose. I was told that there would be a $120 diagnostic fee to see if they could recreate the problem! This past weekend, the radio would go off and on while driving. Does this still sound like it's probably the negative battery cable issue? I've read another couple of threads where similar problems were seen and gotta say they are plenty scary... losing power, power steering etc while driving. Thanks for any reply...


Contact the Chevy Customer Care account. These special bulletins are no diagnostic - just owner reports and GM will cover the repair. It took GM three years to figure the battery cable problem out because of the intermittent nature of this issue. It's highly doubtful the car will act up at the dealership. Your dealership needs to be straightened out on this bulletin before you take your car in.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Digeeedad said:


> Called our nearest dealer and told the service person the symptoms and mentioned the 14311 Special Coverage Adjustment-Negative Battery Cable Loose. I was told that there would be a $120 diagnostic fee to see if they could recreate the problem!


Bogus. Find another dealer. They are not required to recreate the problem.

It could be the cable - or it could be an internal connection of the battery. If that battery post moved at all - replace battery.

And be very careful. A spark inside the battery could lead to a hydrogen explosion and battery acid everywhere.


----------



## Digeeedad (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info and replies! Taking it to another dealer who's apparently not charging a diagnostic fee. Any body else having site problems? Currently using phone connection because on PC text is tiny!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Any body else having site problems? Currently using phone connection because on PC text is tiny!


Hold control and the + sign or mouse wheel up.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Hold control and the + sign or mouse wheel up.


Or Ctrl-zero to reset it to 100%.


----------



## Digeeedad (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks! Page and site back to normal.... hopefully car fix at the dealer will go as smoothly!


----------



## Digeeedad (Aug 25, 2015)

I had the negative battery cable replaced, at a Chevy dealer which didn't require a diagnostics charge 2 days ago. So far zero further electrical problems, weird glitches or starting problems! Thanks everyone who helped guide me to this solution! Much appreciated!


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

Has anyone determined the issue with this? My 2011 just started doing this last night. Battery has been fine previously and there have been no issues whatsoever up to this point (~72k miles). The battery was fine and instantaneously the ignition now just clicks. I've now read a lot of people having this issue but no one has said what the issue is.

EDIT: I just called the dealership (Holiday Chevrolet in Williamsburg,VA) and they think it is the battery. He said nowadays batteries go very quick. Does that make sense to anyone? I have noticed NO difference in difficulty cranking the engine to start from the day I bought the car and this on the first attempt last night just clicked. And after reading others' posts of the same situation happening between 2,000 and 36,000 miles, I just find that VERY hard to believe.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

IcedECO said:


> Has anyone determined the issue with this? My 2011 just started doing this last night. Battery has been fine previously and there have been no issues whatsoever up to this point (~72k miles). The battery was fine and instantaneously the ignition now just clicks. I've now read a lot of people having this issue but no one has said what the issue is.
> 
> EDIT: I just called the dealership (Holiday Chevrolet in Williamsburg,VA) and they think it is the battery. He said nowadays batteries go very quick. Does that make sense to anyone? I have noticed NO difference in difficulty cranking the engine to start from the day I bought the car and this on the first attempt last night just clicked. And after reading others' posts of the same situation happening between 2,000 and 36,000 miles, I just find that VERY hard to believe.


I've been through 2 AC Delco batteries. However, if it starts fine sometimes and not others, I'd look into the battery cable.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

IcedECO said:


> Has anyone determined the issue with this? My 2011 just started doing this last night. Battery has been fine previously and there have been no issues whatsoever up to this point (~72k miles). The battery was fine and instantaneously the ignition now just clicks. I've now read a lot of people having this issue but no one has said what the issue is.
> 
> EDIT: I just called the dealership (Holiday Chevrolet in Williamsburg,VA) and they think it is the battery. He said nowadays batteries go very quick. Does that make sense to anyone? I have noticed NO difference in difficulty cranking the engine to start from the day I bought the car and this on the first attempt last night just clicked. And after reading others' posts of the same situation happening between 2,000 and 36,000 miles, I just find that VERY hard to believe.


Hey! That's my dealership! Lol! Small world. Anyways, they are typically very good in service. Usually talk to Linnea brown (okay, I may have spelled her name wrong...). She's very helpful. Anyways, my moms battery just got replaced. It was perfectly fine until the day it just clicked. Sometimes batteries short out and go that fast. Unfortunately it's their nature 

With that said, it could also be the battery cable...have you had other symptoms?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

au201 said:


> Hey! That's my dealership! Lol! Small world. Anyways, they are typically very good in service. Usually talk to Linnea brown (okay, I may have spelled her name wrong...). She's very helpful. Anyways, my moms battery just got replaced. It was perfectly fine until the day it just clicked. Sometimes batteries short out and go that fast. Unfortunately it's their nature
> 
> With that said, it could also be the battery cable...have you had other symptoms?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I've had no other symptoms whatsoever. After doing some research, I am really hoping it is the battery (cheapest fix and I can do it myself in minutes). I'm talking with my boss right now and I'm going to jump it when I get home. If it starts then, that would mean it's clicking because of the battery right? If it still doesn't work, that means the issue is not the battery. Is that logic correct?

And yes, I love Holiday Chevrolet. They have GREAT service! I did just call them asking about pricing on new tires and their pricing is about $200 more than the Ford dealership...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Before you try jumping it, fiddle around with the battery cables - wiggle the whole cable around, tighten/move the terminals, see if it starts.

Otherwise, if it does come down to needing a jump to start - then yes, replace the battery.


----------



## lukemshelton (Sep 29, 2015)

Has anyone figured out what the solution is? Mine has been doing the same thing. I finally gave up on my dealership because I'm sick of giving them my money every time and still having the exact same problem. First it was this, then it was that. No thanks, I'm done paying for these guys to NOT fix my car. They've replaced the battery and the negative terminal and cable. Still randomly doesn't start.


----------



## ColumbusCruze (Oct 3, 2015)

I have 2012 Chevy Cruze, that one morning wouldn't start, lights, radio, and everything turn on but the key only clicks once, got a jump and everything was fine, this happened for two days, I would get a jump in the morning, go to work, after 8hrs my car would start right up, but overnight it would die and not start. Took my car to advanced auto parts and was told they could charge my battery, but didn't have staff to do so, so I drove home and my had my boyfriend take my battery out so we could take the battery somewhere to be charged, while taking the battery out he unscrewed every bolt and wire on the cap that covers the battery and he also cut the zip tie that held some of the cables together, instead of just taking the cover off and just unscrewing the positive and negative cables ensive: so I take my battery to auto zone to get charged leave it for an hour, come back they say it wouldn't take a charge, fine. So I brought a new battery, had my bf put it in and my car is still not starting! All lights and radio come on, it just clicks one time


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ColumbusCruze said:


> So I brought a new battery, had my bf put it in and my car is still not starting! All lights and radio come on, it just clicks one time


Either bf didn't get things back together right, a poorly charged new battery, bad starter relay, or bad starter.

One loud click suggests either not enough power for the starter (due to weak battery or poor connection) or a bad starter solenoid. In all my years of driving a Chevy, I've never had anything else in the starter give out, but I have gone though a few of stater solenoids. (But they're usually changed as a unit with the starter.)


----------



## cruzevinny714 (Oct 6, 2015)

*2015 LS 6K Miles No Start*

2015 Cruze LS - Bought March 30, 2015 - 6K Miles - No Start Already - just clicking sound - 4 hours for GM Roadside assist - at dealership today - will follow up


----------



## cruzevinny714 (Oct 6, 2015)

Cruze LS delivered to dealer 5PM, kept overnight, ready at noon, was a defective Original Factory Installed AC Delco Battery which service said was was cracked leaking acid -


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

I want to come and report back that I did end up getting a new battery and my issue is now a thing of the past. It seems that the battery really can go from 100% capable to dead in the span of a single trip. When going to change my battery I noticed that there are four leads hooking up directly to the battery (only three of which were used) but perhaps that has something to do with it?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

IcedECO said:


> It seems that the battery really can go from 100% capable to dead in the span of a single trip.


I've had a battery go from 100% to nothing with the twist of a key. Apparently a internal connection between cells opened up. I jumped into the car, turned the key to "on", all was normal, twist the key to start - nothing. All the lights went out. Let go of the key and the lights slowly came back and very dim. A volt meter showed the voltage at the terminals was way low.


----------



## scgem (Nov 3, 2015)

*once again*

I am having this problem also - third time not starting. Put on computer but told nothing was wrong. Second jump start apparently "blew my radio/speakers/Bluetooth" so now no radio, blinker sound, nothing and no solution to the problem. Taking back to dealership tonight but not expecting a solution. Just another bill for putting it on the computer. Any ideas??


----------



## felixmohan (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello,

I am presently facing the exact same issue.. Its the 3rd time its gone to the dealership.
First they said, its battery problem. But my battery is only 1 year old. When the car is with the dealership, it starts normally. They check for 2-3 days, no problem. I pick up the car and go to fill in diesel, and lo... The **** car doesn't start.
I call the emergency and, he comes and connects the jumper cable to my battery, even then no response.
He then, shorts the starter with a big screw driver and it starts. Now they say, its starter motor problem. Need to replace it. 15k is the cost.
Last month I changed my Cruze AC compressor, Condenser coil, Wall and all that - costed me 50k.
This cruze is getting expensive. 
I am terribly upset with its maintenance cost.
My sincere advice- Never go in for a American car ever- It behaves with you well for 5 years, but after all extended warranties are over, these will fleece you dry.


----------



## Tko_ok (Sep 25, 2016)

So I just bought my daughter a 2011 Chev Cruze. We now have the same problem. Car just makes a click sound and won't start. Took it to have the battery tested and everything is fine. Fairly new battery. Did anyone with this problem get it resolved? I have read everything I can find but haven't seen anything that fixed the problem. Please post what finally worked if you can. Thank you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tko_ok said:


> So I just bought my daughter a 2011 Chev Cruze. We now have the same problem. Car just makes a click sound and won't start. Took it to have the battery tested and everything is fine. Fairly new battery. Did anyone with this problem get it resolved? I have read everything I can find but haven't seen anything that fixed the problem. Please post what finally worked if you can. Thank you.


Nine times out of ten, if a car won't start it's a dead battery. Car batteries can go from good to bad in a very short amount of time, even a single day. The way the Cruze's starting system is designed most people won't even notice the battery is failing until it has actually failed. In addition, we have discovered that the standard battery tester doesn't work with the Cruze. You need to do a dynamic load test of the battery - we have had several people report batteries tested good but then their problems were resolved by replacing a "good" battery.


----------



## Tko_ok (Sep 25, 2016)

I have read about many others on here that have had the same issue. I took it to a business that only works on batteries. They put a load on it and it was fine. The battery is only a few months old which makes me wonder if the previous owner was trying to fix this problem with a new battery. Many on here got new batteries and the problem continued. It's hard to believe that someone hasn't figured out this problem and how to resolve it. I have seen a little bit about the battery cable needing replaced. The mechanic cleaned the battery posts and made sure everything was tight and making good contact. Of course the car was starting fine at the shop so he couldn't do any more than he did. Also, the lights are bright and instrument panel lights up. Just clicks when you try to start it. Tried the remote start also and it does the same thing.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I assume this is a fairly loud click from under the hood. What happens next? Do the dash lights dim at all? The crimp of the negative battery cable is a known issue. But I wouldn't rule out a bad starter solenoid.


----------



## Tko_ok (Sep 25, 2016)

Nothing dims. The battery is very good. A guy found a wire loose. I wasn't there but I think it was to the starter. He tightened it up and it was starting just fine. Now 4 days later and same thing. Won't start. I have heard others say the same thing. Sometimes it starts sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Tko_ok (Sep 25, 2016)

Well we took it to back to the dealer and despite having a battery specialty place test the battery and say it was in great shape, the dealer said it was the battery. They replaced it and so far so good. Doesn't make sense to me, but for now I am just glad it is starting.


----------



## LexiCruze (Sep 10, 2017)

*Cruze is a Lemon*

I've been reading through this thread and I'm currently wondering if a battery is going to fix the problem. My car has had nothing but issues since I bought it from the dealer. First it would have surging issues, lights would flicker and then the engine would rev when the car was at a complete stop. The check engine light came on, and I took it in to the dealer. Got a call a day later that the car was ready to go, but when I went to pick it up the check engine light was still on and it was still surging. I didn't even get out of the parking lot before I turned and brought it back. I got a call two days later saying they had fixed the problem, again...check engine light was still on when I went to pick it up. Third time was the charm. However, I found that there was a recall to have transmission work done for this issue. Never had that done and my car STILL flickers lights and will have brief periods of surging. 

About 6 months later the car was leaking coolant like a sieve. After research, I found it was potentially the water pump valve. Took it in and this was replaced. It's now outside of warranty and the car isn't turning on. It's showing the same symptoms as reflected in this post; the lights and dash respond but the engine only clicks. I am able to jump it and have it start, but if I turn the car off for more than 10 mins it has the same symptoms as prior to the jump. Based on the time on the dash, I can tell that either the battery dies or the computer resets because the time reverts back to 12:00. I also receive the "anti-theft" warning. 

Advice on whether it's worth trying a battery replacement? I've already put so much money and time into this car, I'm nervous taking it back to the dealership now that it's outside of warranty. The expense will be insane. Car is a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ and has less than 70k miles on it.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

LexiCruze said:


> Advice on whether it's worth trying a battery replacement? I've already put so much money and time into this car, I'm nervous taking it back to the dealership now that it's outside of warranty. The expense will be insane. Car is a 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ and has less than 70k miles on it.


Three tries to fix a CEL? Sounds like your dealer (not the car) is a Lemon.

How old is your battery? There should be a date sticker or code, if it's more than 2 years old definitely worth considering replacement. 

Also the negative battery cable recall could be a factor if not done already.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html

As for whether all this is worth it, that's up to you. But if you do decide to give it another try and want to go to a dealership, definitely try a different one. 

Good luck.


----------



## LexiCruze (Sep 10, 2017)

Yeah, I wasn't happy about that. They kept saying they didn't know what was wrong and it was running fine for them and not surging, so they tried to send it back as good to go. 

I'm going to have to pay to have it towed to the dealer just for them to look at it. A least if it's this it'll be covered by the extended warranty and I'll only have to pay the towing fee. I'm just so frustrated about dropping money into this car when it's having some major issue every 4-6 months. I don't know WHAT Chevy was doing to put out a car with so many issues.

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

LexiCruze said:


> Yeah, I wasn't happy about that. They kept saying they didn't know what was wrong and it was running fine for them and not surging, so they tried to send it back as good to go.
> 
> I'm going to have to pay to have it towed to the dealer just for them to look at it. A least if it's this it'll be covered by the extended warranty and I'll only have to pay the towing fee. I'm just so frustrated about dropping money into this car when it's having some major issue every 4-6 months. I don't know WHAT Chevy was doing to put out a car with so many issues.
> 
> Thank you for the advice!


 As Rivergoer said the negative battery cable should be covered under the factory enhanced coverage and might not require a tow, just a jump. Don't stall out! I'd purchase a Battery first, like $75 at Walmart?


----------



## shalana (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi, I am in desperate need for some help. At this point I am ready to surrender the vehicle back to the bank.

I purchased a 2014 Chevy Cruze back in April of 2014. It started out fine and as soon as the mileage for the lemon law passed, it turned into a piece of ****. Recently 8/8/17 I walked out to my car and the check engine light was on, I took it to a Chevy dealer (Dave Gill). I paid the price of a diagnostic and they claimed to not have found any issue and they cleared the light. 7 days later, the light came back on and the battery died wen I went to leave work on a Friday afternoon. I had AAA come and jump the vehicle. 7 Days after that, the car died again in front of my house. This time I had it towed to Dave Gill Chevrolet again. They charged the battery and claimed they were unable to find the issue with the car. 6 Days later, the car died again and it was towed back to the same place, they claimed there was a recall on the negative connector of the battery and they replaced it free of charge and I should now have no issues. 6 Days later the car is died again and they are saying they don't know why it keeps dying and I am past the warranty so they cannot offer me any loaner car, but there is nothing they can do until they can duplicate the exact issue. 

Any suggestions.... 

I contacted Chevy "corporate" 1-800-222-1020 They are worthless. They claimed to escalate my "case" to a district manager and they basically told me im **** out of luck!

Please help


----------



## jaychand (Nov 26, 2017)

Today I was at speed 60-70 . suddenly it got no response for acceleration I was padling on it continuously but it went off. And now I'm trying to turn it on but it don't start . can any one help me please


----------



## Migue3256 (Jan 3, 2018)

I have the exact same same problem. Engine won't start when the car is cold... Seems Chevy Cruze has an issue with the computer because it is Not the Battery.... Chevrolet dealer wants to charge me $135 just to check the car's computer system... Ripping Customers off is not a good business model... Chevrolet ought to issue a reacll and reinburse owners for their time and expenses.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a 2014 Cruze Diesel and i've recently exprience problems with my battery dying, I just replace it with a brand new battery today and the car won't start. What should I do?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

cruze-zeeke said:


> I have a 2014 Cruze Diesel and i've recently exprience problems with my battery dying, I just replace it with a brand new battery today and the car won't start. What should I do?


Did they check out the starting system before just adding a new battery? Did you have the negative battery cable replaced under special extended warranty coverage like others have done, highly suggested!


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

got it fix, all it need was a new battery and some starter fluid.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Just replace battery with new one and add Diesel Fuel Treatment everything is fine now.


----------



## Diabolical (Jul 8, 2020)

After all the years of people posting on here about the no-start issue. Clicks but doesnt turn over..... all gm could figure out is to have the negative battery cable replaced? Its only 18 inches long till its grounded. Makes no sence, i bought a 2012 cruze last month, that car just stated to have issues, and its not stopping, had cooling problems, i still have electrical problems draining my battery eve4y few days if i dont use the car, now this morning i go to start it,,, CLICK,,, nothing, i get the booster pack,,,,CLICK,, then i started cursing, i can fix most problems my self, but when it comes to electrical problem solving im an idiot lol. If the starter wasnt so badly hidden behind the engine, i could look at the wire terminals & clean them, to see if thats the issue, relays seem ok,,, so im assuming its the selenoid on the starter, but incant access it to see if i can jump start it by making contact with both posts on the selenoid, plus i have severe health issues limiting me to what i can do my car,, i def cant afford to send it to the garage either... tomorrow i will try and pull out the passenger front wheel & see if i can access the selenoid wires and also the battery wires and see if there is corrosion.... One thing i forgot to check is the neutral safety switch, which is easily accessible.,,,, will keep you guys posted,,,hasnt anyone at all find the problem? Seems rediculess to me that everyone who posted, we all have the exact same issues,, and GM hasnt pisted any solutions at all after all these years,,,geeesh.


----------



## Diabolical (Jul 8, 2020)

After 10 days of trying to find the problem,,,, I FOUND IT  follow your positive battery wire, you will see that from the positive battery pole the wire is only 3 inches, then its bolted in the plastic box above the battery, open that cover then you will see that there is a flat Black peice between your positive 3 inch battery wire to another battery wire an inch away. That longer positive battery wire goes straight to your starter, AND THAT FLAT BLACK THING BETWEEN THE TWO BATTERY WIRES IS A SECOND FUSE, the first fuse is a 30 amp in your fuse panel. So either replace the black fuse or do what i did, I TOOK THE LONGER BATTERY WIRE, UNSCREWED IT, AND SCREWED IT ON TOP OF THE SHORTER WIRE I MENTIONED ABOVE, and my car starts like new. And it fixed my no start issue so far. Hope this works for you guys as well. Goid luck.


----------

